# Any idea on the 2010 Bad boy line up for the US?



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

I am loving all the new bikes, but the one I am most interested in is the Bad boy with the rigid lefty. Does anyone know if the will be bringing that to the US?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Not sure about the Bad Boy, but the small Hooligan will finally be available in the US, with a rigid Lefty. Pretty cool little urban bike.


----------



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Dan. I had seen that announcement. I am not 100% sure on the hooligan. I will have to give one a try.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It might be a sign that Cannondale are brining more commuting/urban bikes to North America.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Here are two shots of the bad boys I grabbed from the sales meeting.


----------



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Ronald! I think I see my next bike in there.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

They were super cool. The fatty solo was a trip!

-R


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Anything without all those chainrings and cogs Ron?


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Nope, but I do have this!


----------



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

Very cool Ronald! My ideal ride would be the fatty solo Bad boy, in SS.


----------



## prime rib (Jul 18, 2009)

*wow...*

I have $200 down on a 2009 bad boy at my local shop. It's been reduced about $100 to make room for the 2010's but I am now seriously reconsidering if that thing Bad Ronald posted with the frame cutout for the tire is on offer. That thing is sweet.


----------



## dmose (Jul 26, 2009)

Bad Ronald said:


> Nope, but I do have this!


that's the 2010 quick carbon right?

what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

They're called Xero Elements.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

what does that Quick Carbon weigh? Does it have eyelets for fenders?


----------



## Shurenuff (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in the market for a nice commuter bike early next year, as I'm going to start riding my bike to work (8 miles one way, ability to bring bike into completely secure area of work). I was set on a 2010 Fisher Mendota but am now strongly considering the 2010 Bad Boy Solo. 

I can't wait to test them both out to see which one feels better to me. As of now, I favor the Bad Boy Solo pretty heavily. 

Bad Ronald, any more eye candy of the Bad Boy Solo? They sure do look awesome.


----------

